# مساعدة بخصوص المحرك الخطوي



## do_while (13 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:

علي انجاز مشروع صغير وهو تدوير محرك خطوي بواسطة ماتلاب

ولقد وجدت محرك في طابعة قديمة وهو محرك bipolor ذو اربعة اسلاك اسود-بني -برتقالي-اصفر

واشتريت الدارة التي ستساعدني في ادارة المحرك وهي uln 2003

ووجدت الدالة التي ستساعدني على ارسال 0 و1 فولط عبر parallel port digitalio

لكن ماينقصني يااخوة هو كيفية ربط اسلاك المحرك الخطوي بدارة uln 2003

هل يتم الربط عشوائيا ادا كانت الا جابة لا فارجوا منكم شرح كيفية الربط

وهدا الرابط فيه معلومات عن المحرك

http://www.bigelong.com/dlcp_pm42m_048.asp

وشكرا مقدما:84:


----------



## do_while (14 فبراير 2009)

هل السؤال صعب لهده الدرجة ??????


----------



## nawar_mera (21 أغسطس 2009)

_شكرا استاذ محمود ووفقك الله للخير والصواب_
​


----------



## طهيري (30 أغسطس 2009)

do_while قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:56:
> 
> علي انجاز مشروع صغير وهو تدوير محرك خطوي بواسطة ماتلاب
> 
> ...


لايمكنك ستعمال uln2008 لانها خاصة للمحركات unipolairحيت يوجد في النت مخطط دارة 
uln2008 يتحكم في المحرك الذي عندك اي ذي اربع اسلاك و لكن غير نافع لأنني جربته ولم ينجح 
وبعد البحث تبين ان uln2008غير صالحة للمحركات الثنائية PIPOLAIR . و إنما هي للأحادية UNIPOLAIR


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أخي الكريم أفضل شيء والله أعلم هي المتكاملة رقم
L298 وهي مخصصة للمحركات ثنائية القطبية ذات الأربعة أطراف ويمكن توصيل إشارة التحكم لها مباشرة إذا كان عندك أربعة مخارج من الحاسب هي A ,A- و B ,B-

أما إذا كان الخرج طرفان فقط الإتجاه و الخطوات step and direction فيجب إضافة المتكاملة L297 قبل السابقة وهناك دائرة على الموقع لثلاث محركات وهناك على النت الكثير من المعلومات عن هذه المتكاملات و دوائرها

وفقك الله


----------



## osame (11 سبتمبر 2009)

انا لا ا|علم شی عنها اعذرونی


----------

